# Network-Manager and dhcp package

## sepp

this is no bug report but a thread to prevent people running into the same problems as I did.

Don't emerge dhcp > 3.0.3-r9 if you run NetworkManager! at least for me it broke wireless networking completely. I got the new 3.1 version because I had dhcp in /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## MrJ412

Thanks ... I have been fighting networkmanager on a fresh install all afternoon with this issue. Masking 3.1.0 and installing an older version worked for me.

----------

## jlward4th

Wow!  Thanks for posting this.  I've been struggling with NetworkManager for a few weeks now and didn't know why it wasn't working.  Switching back to dhcp-3.0.3-r9 fixed the problem for me.

----------

## estel

Thanks for that  :Smile: . I was wondering why the network suddenly died.

----------

## PaulW21781

Same here!  Cheers for the fix  :Smile: 

Added >=net-misc/dhcp-3.0.6 to my /etc/portage/package.mask and its all working again now  :Smile: 

----------

## jstn

Cheers! I was having the same problem and this has fixed it.   :Very Happy: 

Any idea what the complication is?

----------

## ToeiRei

Maybe some API changes or similar. Hope those NetworkManager guys will take care of that.

Rei

----------

## UberLord

The complication is that dhclient in dhcp-3.1 now supports the -x flag to shut it down nicely.

Previously, we added a patch that added the -x option to mean something totally different, which dhcdbd needs. As dhcdbd is supposedly going away, this shouldn't be a problem in the future.

----------

## dustice

Thanks! I was just about to give up on NetworkManager.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Master_of_Puppets

Thank you for that information!  helped me a lot  :Cool: 

----------

## ToeiRei

any ideas on when we're able to remove it from the package.mask file?

Rei

----------

## UberLord

Search bugs.gentoo.org for a bug regarding this

If you find one, add your email to the CC list so you know when it's updated, otherwise file a new bug

Most developers don't read the forums, and I personally don't care for NetworkManager, but I do care for dhcp-3.1 going stable soon.

----------

## Tucker

And again many, many thanks for this report!!

----------

## jdoe

works for me too adding reverting to 3.0.3-r9

----------

